# Che canzone state ascoltando adesso?



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=1853546

Si continua da qui


----------



## andre (28 Agosto 2012)

Giorni Matti - Bassi Maestro


----------



## Bacc0 (28 Agosto 2012)

Samael - Soul Invictus


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2012)

Upper West - Slow Down


----------



## andre (28 Agosto 2012)

Momenti no - Fabri Fibra


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Qualcosa per te - Ghemon


----------



## woeisheafy (29 Agosto 2012)

dARI - Tutto Regolare. Potete anche bannarmi


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2012)

The Offspring - Why Don't You Get A Job


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Welcome to dying - Blind Guardian.


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

woeisheafy ha scritto:


> dARI - Tutto Regolare. Potete anche bannarmi



La cosa pazzesca di questi qua è che vengono da Aosta e sono il peggio mai prodotto...e hanno avuto successo. Mah. 

Sto ascoltando una canzone che non credevo mi piacesse e un po' me ne vergogno quindi rimango in silenzio.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Death USB - Salmo


----------



## Ataraxia (30 Agosto 2012)

The Microphones – The Moon


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Cambierà - Neffa


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2012)

Matt Nathanson - Laid


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Va Così - Ghemon


----------



## Bacc0 (30 Agosto 2012)

Bethlehem - Allegorìa


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

The Jack - Ac/Dc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

Ma Chèrie - Dj Antoine


----------



## Ataraxia (31 Agosto 2012)

Tuxedomoon – No Tears


----------



## yelle (31 Agosto 2012)

Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla


----------



## Gekyn (1 Settembre 2012)

bronsky beat - smalltown boy


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Damien Rice - Amie


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Salmo - Death USB


----------



## ReyMilan (1 Settembre 2012)

RAYDEN - Le donne e il calcio


----------



## andre (1 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Salmo - Death USB


----------



## andre (1 Settembre 2012)

Animale in gabbia - Mondo Marcio


----------



## ReyMilan (2 Settembre 2012)

Britney Spears - Till The World Ends


----------



## Ataraxia (2 Settembre 2012)

Crisis - White Youth


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Nesli - La Fine


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Salmo - Nella Pancia Dello Squalo


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Un altro giorno - Nesli


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Fear of the dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Storm


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Mike Candys Evelyn Feat. Patrick Miller - One Night In Ibiza


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Caneda - Figlio del Bandito


----------



## ReyMilan (4 Settembre 2012)

Rihanna - Man Down


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Partirò - Nesli


----------



## Ataraxia (4 Settembre 2012)

Bonnie 'Prince' Billy – I See a Darkness


----------



## ReyMilan (5 Settembre 2012)

Back in Time-Pitbull


----------



## DannySa (5 Settembre 2012)

Child Rebel Soldier - Don't stop!


----------



## Stex (5 Settembre 2012)




----------



## LowLowNSP (5 Settembre 2012)

NSP - All time high
"Vuoi i soldi e la fama,la **** e il potere
il mondo è pieno di cose belle da possedere"


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2012)

Max Richter - On the Nature of Daylight
Sarà la base per il mio prossimo videoscritto. E' troppo, troppo bella.


----------



## ReyMilan (6 Settembre 2012)

Rihanna - We Found Love ft. Calvin Harris


----------



## Need4 (6 Settembre 2012)

_Of Monsters and Man - Little Talks_

Stamattina in auto invece avevo a palla i _Babyshambles - Fuck Forever_


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Tana 2000 - Club Dogo ft Dargen


----------



## yelle (7 Settembre 2012)

Hans Zimmer - The Dark Knight


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Settembre 2012)

INNA - Endless


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (7 Settembre 2012)

Sopor Aeternus & The Ensemble of Shadows - In der Palästra

Chissà se è vero che dietro c'è tutto un progetto ad hoc...
Così fosse vorrei proprio conoscere chi scrive le canzoni, sensibilità da vendere!

Preferisco continuare a pensare che sia tutta farina delLA sola Anna-Varney Cantodea.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Ataraxia (7 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Sopor Aeternus & The Ensemble of Shadows - In der Palästra
> 
> Chissà se è vero che dietro c'è tutto un progetto ad hoc...
> Così fosse vorrei proprio conoscere chi scrive le canzoni, sensibilità da vendere!
> ...



Questa teoria mi è nuova,ho sempre pensato fosse l'unica componente


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (7 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Questa teoria mi è nuova,ho sempre pensato fosse l'unica componente



Anche io, e probabilmente è così, almeno lo spero.
Tempo fa però mi dissero (fonte abbastanza seria, molto più "malato" di me e residente a Monaco) che in Germania iniziava a nascere qualche dubbio, nati da una rivista specifica di cui non ricordo il nome; addirittura si ipotizzava dell'esistenza di più "Anne".
Non voglio crederlo comunque, sarebbe abbastanza triste.


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Settembre 2012)

Blur - Beetlebum


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

siccome la musica attuale non mi entusiasma affatto,mi capita spesso di andare a riascoltare qualcosa che mi ha colpito in passatggi mi sono fissato su "Virtual insanity" dei Jamiroquai


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2012)

Waldo's People - Emperor's Dawn


----------



## ReyMilan (8 Settembre 2012)

Jay Rock - Blood Niggaz


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Queen - We Will Rock You


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Settembre 2012)

Rage Against The Machine - Killing in the name


----------



## andre (8 Settembre 2012)

una volta sola - club dogo


----------



## DannySa (9 Settembre 2012)

Liquido - Narcotic


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2012)

My Chemical Romance - The Only Hope For Me Is You


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Settembre 2012)

Soundgarden - Let me drown


----------



## ReyMilan (9 Settembre 2012)

Britney Spears - I Wanna Go


----------



## Ataraxia (9 Settembre 2012)

Of The Wand & The Moon - Absence


----------



## ReyMilan (9 Settembre 2012)

MR. Jack


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Settembre 2012)

i coldplay che stanno dando spettacolo alla cerimonia di chiusura delle paraolimpiadi.


----------



## ReyMilan (10 Settembre 2012)

Coldplay - Paradise


----------



## andre (10 Settembre 2012)

grido - se sei come me


----------



## DannySa (10 Settembre 2012)

Mika - Happy Ending


----------



## drama 84 (10 Settembre 2012)

gemitaiz- baghdad


----------



## andre (10 Settembre 2012)

nesli - quello che non sei


----------



## Stex (11 Settembre 2012)

emis!


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

end of days - gemitaiz


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2012)

Planet Funk - Chase the sun


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

a me stesso - nesli


----------



## andre (12 Settembre 2012)

non ti ho mai detto - mondo marcio


----------



## DannySa (12 Settembre 2012)

SALMO - Nella Pancia Dello Squalo


----------



## ReyMilan (13 Settembre 2012)

Fedez - Faccio Brutto


----------



## yelle (13 Settembre 2012)

Franky Perez & The Forest Rangers - Higher Ground


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

senza cuore - mondo marcio


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Settembre 2012)

Eddie Vedder - Rise


----------



## DannySa (13 Settembre 2012)

Mika - Happy ending


----------



## Harvey (13 Settembre 2012)




----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Ryan Horne - Terrible Tommy


----------



## Nivre (14 Settembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> Ryan Horne - Terrible Tommy






The White Buffalo - The House of The Rising Sun


----------



## yelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> The White Buffalo - The House of The Rising Sun


rispondo con un  alla canzone, ed uno all'avatar


----------



## ReyMilan (14 Settembre 2012)

Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

Siouxsie and the Banshees – Placebo Effect


----------



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Too Close - Joel Brandenstein


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

Corona - The Rhythm of the Night


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe


----------



## Ataraxia (15 Settembre 2012)

Vic Chesnutt - Coward


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (15 Settembre 2012)

Diamo fiducia alla musica ggggiovane, ma che è anche un po' vecchia dentro.
Japandroids - Heart Sweats



Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Vic Chesnutt - Coward



Quanto cavolo mi manca!! 
Ogni volta che riascolto questa mi sento male.


----------



## Ataraxia (15 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Diamo fiducia alla musica ggggiovane, ma che è anche un po' vecchia dentro.
> Japandroids - Heart Sweats
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo,infatti devo ascoltarlo a piccole dosi perchè è doloroso.


----------



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Ray LaMontagne - Empty


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Settembre 2012)

EelST - La Vendetta del Fantasma Formaggino


----------



## yelle (17 Settembre 2012)

Josh Groban - Caruso


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

Narcoleptic Verses - Salmo


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Settembre 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - Mrs McGrath


----------



## yelle (18 Settembre 2012)

The Cinematic Orchestra - Lilac Wine


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - Born In The Usa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Settembre 2012)

Papa Roach-Still Swingin


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Bon Jovi - Always


----------



## Ataraxia (19 Settembre 2012)

Woven Hand – Maize


----------



## Canonista (19 Settembre 2012)

_" Il concetto resta estraneo per te, se non hai il codice "_


----------



## DannySa (19 Settembre 2012)

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe


----------



## Emanuele (19 Settembre 2012)

Diaframma - Siberia


----------



## Ataraxia (19 Settembre 2012)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Diaframma - Siberia



Grandissimi


----------



## yelle (19 Settembre 2012)

Jack Savoretti - Soldier's Eyes


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Settembre 2012)

Noldor-Blind Guardian


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla


----------



## yelle (20 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla


una delle mie preferite.




Bruce Springsteen - Dream Baby Dream


----------



## Ataraxia (20 Settembre 2012)

Eyeless In Gaza - One By One


----------



## Gollume (20 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Grandissimi



Stima a entrambi!


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

la mia prigione - marracash (quello vero)


----------



## yelle (21 Settembre 2012)

Damien Rice - When Doves Cry


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Negrita - Gioia infinita


----------



## francylomba (21 Settembre 2012)

no church in the wild - kanye west!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2012)

Call me a SpaceMan - Hardwell ( che mi sono visto all'Altro Mondo )


----------



## yelle (21 Settembre 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - Wages of Sin


----------



## ReyMilan (22 Settembre 2012)

Shaggy - Feel The Rush


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil


----------



## andre (22 Settembre 2012)

Notturno - En?gma


----------



## Ataraxia (22 Settembre 2012)

Martial Canterel – Ascent


----------



## yelle (22 Settembre 2012)

Mumford and Sons - Broken Crown


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2012)

Pearl Jam - Better Man


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Florence - Dog Days Are Over


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - Dream Baby Dream

(auguri! )


----------



## Ataraxia (23 Settembre 2012)

The Velvet Underground – Venus in Furs

quella viola mi fa andare fuori di testa ogni volta


----------



## yelle (23 Settembre 2012)

From the Ground Up - Sleeping At Last


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Abba - Winner Takes It All


----------



## yelle (26 Settembre 2012)

In the Deep - Bird York


----------



## Ataraxia (29 Settembre 2012)

Joy Division - Atmosphere


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Settembre 2012)

Pearl Jam - Do the Evolution


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Florence - Dog Days Are Over


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2012)

Back in black- Ac Dc


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Kid Rock - All Summer Long


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Settembre 2012)

Call me a Spaceman- Hardwell


Estate 2012, mi mancherai!


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2012)

Hells Bells - Ac/Dc


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2012)

Glósóli - Sigur Rós


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andain - Turn Up The Sound (Xtigma Remix)


----------



## yelle (1 Ottobre 2012)

Mumford and Sons - The Boxer (Simon﻿ and Garfunkel cover)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Paul Webster feat. Angelic Amanda - Time (Sean Tyas Remix)


----------



## Aphex (2 Ottobre 2012)

*Nostalgia & Aami ft. Insomnia* - Bad Machine


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sweet child o' mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Ottobre 2012)

Alice In Chains - Sunshine


----------



## yelle (3 Ottobre 2012)

Come Away to the Water - Glen Hansard


----------



## Canonista (4 Ottobre 2012)

In collegamento al post nell'angolo dello sfogo, ecco due canzoncine:






dato che il secondo non me lo fa incorporare eccolo:

http://youtu.be/JoogP1pGdTo


_"...ed è risaputo che per trovare un suono acuto con le chitarre acustiche devi avvicinare le dita al bucooo"_


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Ottobre 2012)

sto riascoltando,dopo diversi anni,una bellissima canzone di cui avevo dimenticato il titolofacepalm: "Say what you want" dei Texas


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## DannySa (5 Ottobre 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - Born In The Usa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Masters & Nickson feat Justine Suissa - Out There


----------



## yelle (6 Ottobre 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - Adam Raised A Cain (Paramount Theatre 2009) - YouTube

Clarence


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (6 Ottobre 2012)

Suidakra - Gates of Nevermore


----------



## yelle (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - The River

una canzone che mi commuove a prescindere dal numero di volte che l'ascolto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Ottobre 2012)

Pauly D-Night of my life


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2012)

John O'Callaghan Featuring Audrey Gallagher - Big Sky (Markus Schulz A/X Remix)


----------



## DannySa (10 Ottobre 2012)

Fifa 13 e Sleeping Dogs


----------



## yelle (10 Ottobre 2012)

Negative - Neon Rain


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Ottobre 2012)

Korn - A.D.I.D.A.S.


----------



## Ataraxia (10 Ottobre 2012)

GY!BE - We Drift Like Worried Fire


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Ottobre 2012)

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name


----------



## DannySa (16 Ottobre 2012)

Ladyhawke - Black White & Blue


----------



## yelle (18 Ottobre 2012)

Awolnation - Sail


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Ottobre 2012)

Korn - Alone I Break


----------



## yelle (21 Ottobre 2012)

C'è tempo - Ivano Fossati


----------



## Aphex (21 Ottobre 2012)

*Deadmau5* - Raise Your Weapon


----------



## DannySa (22 Ottobre 2012)

Royal Teeth - Wild


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Ottobre 2012)

Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Ottobre 2012)

Fix You - Coldplay


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Nightwish - Ghost Love Score


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Ottobre 2012)

Nightwish - The Poet and The Pendolum


----------



## yelle (29 Ottobre 2012)

The White Buffalo & The Forest Rangers - House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## Canonista (29 Ottobre 2012)

2 giorni che la canto:


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Nightwish - Rest Calm


----------



## yelle (30 Ottobre 2012)

Kylie Minogue w/ Nick Cave - Where The Wild Roses Grow (2012 vr.)


----------



## drama 84 (17 Novembre 2012)

lil' wayne- My Homies Still ft. Big Sean


----------



## yelle (20 Novembre 2012)

Sigur Rós - Varúð


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Novembre 2012)

21 anni fa....


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Novembre 2012)

Alice In Chains - Man In The Box

(Ho dovuto riascoltarla più volte in quanto ieri sera, un gruppo di scriteriati, ha avuto il coraggio di esibirsi in pubblico storpiando questa meraviglia).


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Novembre 2012)

Alice In Chains - Junkhead

L'adoro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Novembre 2012)

Bassi Maestro - Vivo Rap


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2012)

The Script - Hall of Fame ft. will.i.am


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Dicembre 2012)

Korn - Need to


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2012)

Iron Maiden - The Talisman


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2012)

zedd - spectrum


----------



## Livestrong (6 Dicembre 2012)

The Beatles - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Solo (6 Dicembre 2012)

Lazy - Deep Purple


----------



## DannySa (6 Dicembre 2012)

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Iron Maiden - 22 Acacia Avenue


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Dicembre 2012)

Holly Dolly - Dolly Song (DJ Satomi & Pure Dust Remix)


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Dicembre 2012)

Negramaro-Solo tre minuti


----------



## DannySa (12 Dicembre 2012)

Fun. - Carry On


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Iron Maiden - Can I Play With Madness


----------



## yelle (17 Dicembre 2012)

The xx - Last Christmas


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Dicembre 2012)

Alice In Chains - A little bitter


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ke$ha - Die Young


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2012)

Mr Phil ft. RM Allstarz - Uno contro uno


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2012)

già 10 anni joe....


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Dicembre 2012)

Auguritantissimi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2012)

Bassi Maestro-Lirico terrorista


----------



## DannySa (31 Dicembre 2012)

Blue Scholars - Slick Watts


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2012)

Bassi Maestro - Bella Bassi


----------



## yelle (31 Dicembre 2012)

Peter Gabriel - The Book of Love


----------



## yelle (8 Gennaio 2013)

David Bowie - Growin' Up


----------



## yelle (15 Gennaio 2013)

Girl from the North Country - Bob Dylan with Johnny Cash


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Gennaio 2013)

Derek and the Dominos - Layla


----------



## BB7 (17 Gennaio 2013)

La nuova hit del momento:


----------



## Canonista (21 Gennaio 2013)

omg


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Place Vendome - Changes


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Gennaio 2013)

Godsmack - Releasing the Demons


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2013)

*Van Halen - Aint Talkin' Bout Love*


----------



## DannySa (2 Febbraio 2013)

Kid Rock - Mr. Rock N Roll


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2013)

john frusciante - ratiug


----------



## de sica (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ho messo via - Ligabue


----------



## yelle (4 Febbraio 2013)

Jeff Buckley - Untitled


----------



## Aphex (5 Febbraio 2013)

*Icona Pop* - I Love It (Fukkk Offf Remix)


----------



## yelle (7 Febbraio 2013)

Joan Baez - Diamonds & Rust


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Marzo 2013)

nickelback - if everyone cared


----------



## yelle (9 Marzo 2013)

AWOLNATION - Kill Your Heroes


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Marzo 2013)

Korn - Predictable


----------



## DannySa (17 Marzo 2013)

AC DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## yelle (17 Marzo 2013)

Mumford and Sons - Dustbowl Dance


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2013)

Armin Van Buuren feat Fiora - Breathe In Deep


----------



## runner (29 Marzo 2013)

Vasco Rossi - Dimmelo te


----------



## prd7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Paul Kalkbrenner - Castanets


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Sacha Di Manolo - Ride on


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

sto ascoltando tutto l' album dei Pavement - Slanted and Enchanted


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Aprile 2013)

Machine Head - Clenching the fists of dissence


----------



## yelle (9 Aprile 2013)

The National - Demons


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Aprile 2013)

Black Sabbath - Changes


----------



## Livestrong (12 Aprile 2013)

Le acciughe fanno il pallone - Fabrizio De André


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

Linea 77 - La Notte


----------



## Livestrong (25 Aprile 2013)

Glacier - John Grant


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2013)

La Famiglia - Odissea


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2013)

Dash Berlin - Never Cry Again


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (1 Maggio 2013)

La Nuova Stella Di Broadway - Cesare Cremonini


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Maggio 2013)

Black Sabbath - Cornucopia


----------



## Brain84 (12 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Giugno 2013)

Korn - Narcissistic Cannibal


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2013)

Armin Van Buuren - Coming Home


----------



## Tobi (29 Giugno 2013)

Non me la menare - 883


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Giugno 2013)

Sigur ros - 'Olsen Olsen'
Pink Floyd - 'Take it back'
De Andrè - 'Fiume Sand Creek"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Omnia & IRA - The Fusion


----------



## Freddy Manson (10 Luglio 2013)

Black Sabbath - Damaged Soul


----------



## Livestrong (22 Luglio 2013)

I Don't trust myself - John Mayer


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Luglio 2013)

Kyuss - Freedom Run


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Luglio 2013)

Franz Ferdinand - Love illumination


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Agosto 2013)

Pantera - Cemetary Gates

Ma quant'è bella questa canzone?


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Agosto 2013)

*Di chi ti ricordi per sorridere - Uomini di Mare*


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2013)

*Gente Guasta feat. Uomini di Mare - La Grande truffa del rap*


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma quanto è tamarra questa canzone?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Settembre 2013)

Armin Van Buuren - Coming Home ... stupenda


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Settembre 2013)

UNSUN - Whispers


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Settembre 2013)

Amaranthe - Amaranthine ... Elize Ryd


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2013)

bellissima...


----------



## O Animal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi non riesco ad ascoltare altro...


----------



## runner (24 Ottobre 2013)

*Nickelback - Photograph*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Depressione a manetta stasera...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Novembre 2013)

Non mi esce dalla testa...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Che viaggi con questa...


----------



## Pirate (11 Novembre 2013)

Per gli hip-hoppettari, amanti anche del noise, una bomba
Death Grips - Klink - YouTube


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Novembre 2013)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2013)




----------



## O Animal (23 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Per gli amanti della Trance, una super track pazzesca, da pelle d'oca


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ma che razza di track è? Geniale, non ho altri aggettivi


----------



## Belfast Boy (30 Gennaio 2014)

In relax
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Run Through The Jungle


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Febbraio 2014)

stupenda ragazzi... stupenda


----------



## Belfast Boy (10 Febbraio 2014)

Pure '80s ma la base (magari in loop) sarebbe ancora attualissima nei giorni odierni senza ombra di dubbio

Yazoo - Situation


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Marzo 2014)

Ottaviani, paradossalmente ha molto più successo al'estero che in Italia. Il migliore dj producer italiano di genere trance


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Hammer (27 Marzo 2014)




----------



## BB7 (29 Marzo 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Marzo 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Aprile 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2014)




----------



## O Animal (24 Aprile 2014)

La n° 1 Dance in America... video assurdo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Angstgegner (24 Aprile 2014)




----------



## BB7 (26 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Maggio 2014)

Incubus - Mexico


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Giugno 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Adriano Galliani (26 Agosto 2014)

Lacrimuccia, ciao Forte dei Marmi, stabilimento balneare più titolato sulle guide turistiche


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2014)

883 - Come mai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2014)

Adriano Galliani ha scritto:


> Lacrimuccia, ciao Forte dei Marmi, stabilimento balneare più titolato sulle guide turistiche



AHah bannato a tempo record. Vattene dal Milan e sarai sbannato.

Voleva diventare il nuovo Bocciarello.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2014)

Markus Schulz feat. Seri - Love Rain Down

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/Zbb7yRDd3m8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Angstgegner (19 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (3 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2014)

Armin 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/IymhUwnFaPo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2014)

cygnocic - mad desire﻿

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/6dKRSWDKPWE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Novembre 2014)




----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Novembre 2014)




----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Una delle non molte cazoni dei Dogo apprezzabili imho.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Miglior Live della storia


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Sheldon92 (14 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Marzo 2015)

La Potenza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Marzo 2015)

Canzone tratta dal nuovo, fantastico disco 'Transmission.Alpha.Delta.'


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Marzo 2015)




----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Eziomare (4 Maggio 2015)

bel pezzo quest'ultimo di Johnny Cash, erano secoli che non lo ascoltavo


----------



## mandraghe (4 Maggio 2015)

Di Johnny Cash suggerirei anche I Walk the Line e Ring of Fire.

Per restare in tema Country, anche questa non è male:


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Maggio 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> bel pezzo quest'ultimo di Johnny Cash, erano secoli che non lo ascoltavo



Meglio l'originale


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2015)

La dura legge del gol - 883

Ritornello che ricorda molto il milan di pippo:
"E' la dura legge del gol, *fai un gran bel gioco *però se non hai difesa gli altri segnano"


----------



## Eziomare (6 Maggio 2015)

Blackangel, per carità, i gusti sono gusti...personalmente pero' trovo questa versione originale davvero "pesante" (eufemismo)


----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Eziomare (16 Maggio 2015)

la colonna sonora dei miei vent'anni

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFIr8EhhsHw


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Pivellino (14 Giugno 2015)

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/8Z5Tq56gZ00" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## walter 22 (14 Giugno 2015)

Paradise Lost - Terminal


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Sotiris (21 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2015)

Che artista che era... peccato si sia perso...


----------



## Hellscream (9 Agosto 2015)




----------



## DannySa (10 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Tobi (11 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Agosto 2015)

Mezza delusione,pero.


----------



## DannySa (13 Agosto 2015)




----------



## wildfrank (17 Agosto 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=1853546
> 
> Si continua da qui



Compilation Lucio Battisti...poesia pura...


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2015)




----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Questo video è di circa una decina di anni fa, l'ho ritrovato per caso oggi dopo che non lo vedevo da allora, gasa di brutto lol


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Agosto 2015)

Spettacolo


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Spettacolo



Da qualche giorno sto ascoltando tutto il disco. E' una palata pazzesca. Appena uscirà lo comprerò originale. Secondo me era dai tempi di God Hates us Alla che non tiravano fuori un disco cosi figo. Zio caro gli Slayer li amo troppo.
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu che ne pensi di Repentless?


LIVE FAST 
ON HIGH
REPENTLESS
LET IT RIDE


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Da qualche giorno sto ascoltando tutto il disco. E' una palata pazzesca. Appena uscirà lo comprerò originale. Secondo me era dai tempi di God Hates us Alla che non tiravano fuori un disco cosi figo. *Zio caro gli Slayer li amo troppo*.
> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu che ne pensi di Repentless?
> 
> 
> ...



Io per il momento ho ascoltato a ripetizione soltanto questa traccia, ma mi è bastata per capire cosa dovrò fare l'11/09.
A chi lo dici: io a quasi 28 anni vado ancora girando con le loro t-shirt come se ne avessi ancora 15  . E ne vado fiero.

Comunque, se devo dire la verità, io ho apprezzato abbastanza anche Christ Illusion: Cult, Jihad, Catatonic, Final Six e soprattutto Supremist mi fanno squirtare.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Io per il momento ho ascoltato a ripetizione soltanto questa traccia, ma mi è bastata per capire cosa dovrò fare l'11/09.
> A chi lo dici: *io a quasi 28 anni vado ancora girando con le loro t-shirt come se ne avessi ancora 15  . E ne vado fiero.*
> 
> Comunque, se devo dire la verità, io ho apprezzato abbastanza anche Christ Illusion: Cult, Jihad, Catatonic, Final Six e soprattutto Supremist mi fanno squirtare.



E fai bene. Io ne ho 24 e vado ancora in giro cosi. Credo che andrò in giro vestito cosi fino al giorno della mia morte. A me piace ed è l'unica cosa che conta. Anche a me è piaciuto Christ Illusion. Però questo secondo me è 4 spanne sopra. Poi quando lo ascolterai mi dirai la tua


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu che ne pensi di Repentless?



Allora diciamo che il disco ha 2 mani pesanti .. Terry Date alla produzione che gli ha dato un po' di Panterismo ( passatemi il termine ) e Bostaph alla batteria che è una furia ..io ho avuto modo di ascoltare qualcosa in anteprima ( il disco è uscito sotto nuclear Blast ) e devo dire che mi è piaciuto ... certo... sempre la stessa roba.. però sta volta è qualitativamente migliore rispetto alle ultime uscite.. io ancora ascolta Gods hate us all perché mi piace hahahah .


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Settembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che il disco ha 2 mani pesanti .. Terry Date alla produzione che gli ha dato un po' di Panterismo ( passatemi il termine ) e Bostaph alla batteria che è una furia ..io ho avuto modo di ascoltare qualcosa in anteprima ( il disco è uscito sotto nuclear Blast ) e devo dire che mi è piaciuto ... certo... sempre la stessa roba.. però sta volta è qualitativamente migliore rispetto alle ultime uscite.. io ancora ascolta Gods hate us all perché mi piace hahahah .



Per quanto Lombardo sia un batterista che adoro, uno che ha fatto la storia, io preferisco Bostaph. Lo vedo più, metal, passami il termine. Comunque God Hates Us All lo ascolto ancora pure io. È un disco che amo. Repentless, non è a quei livelli. Ma è sicuramente il miglior disco degli Slayer dai tempi di God. Non so se è chiaro quello che voglio dire.


----------



## Hellscream (10 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Dany20 (11 Settembre 2015)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2kJMH916DS4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>​Fantastica. Vi consiglio di ascoltarla.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (14 Settembre 2015)

Ti Amo Rino.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2015)

Sta tipa ha 14 anni????


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (26 Settembre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Che canzone


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

Epica.


----------



## Tobi (27 Settembre 2015)

Fallo Tu di Pezzali, se avete una fidanzata rompi palle vi consiglio di ascoltarla


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (9 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Hellscream (23 Ottobre 2015)

Potrà piacere o no, ma che voce ha questa?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (28 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## kolao95 (5 Novembre 2015)

Pelle d'oca..


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (3 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## kolao95 (17 Dicembre 2015)

Nuova fissa..


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## DannySa (2 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Insultatemi pure, ma io adoro questa canzone


----------



## kolao95 (15 Gennaio 2016)

Incredibile come non ci sia canzone dei Coldplay che non sia bella.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## de sica (22 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## walter 22 (18 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## DannySa (22 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Shevchenko (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ogni volta che ascolto questa canzone mi viene in mente una festa di anni fa... Eravamo tutti ubriachi marci e quando misero questa canzone parti' un ignoranza mai vista. Grande Renatone


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Hammer (25 Febbraio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


>



i Novembre


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Febbraio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


>





Hammer ha scritto:


> i Novembre



Pezzo stupendo! Era dall'uscita di "The Blue" che aspettavo il loro ritorno. Tra l'altro ho scritto un messaggio privato alla loro pagina Facebook, son stati davvero gentili ed educatissimi a rispondermi più o meno subito. Mitici!


----------



## walter 22 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Pezzo stupendo! *Era dall'uscita di "The Blue" che aspettavo il loro ritorno*. Tra l'altro ho scritto un messaggio privato alla loro pagina Facebook, son stati davvero gentili ed educatissimi a rispondermi più o meno subito. Mitici!



Non dirlo a me nove anni in attesa di un loro ritorno. A maggio saranno a Catania se ci riesco devo andarci, 9 anni fa me li sono persi come un pirla, vado in un locale per un altro gruppo di cui non ricordo neanche il nome e scopro dai manifesti che erano ancora appesi che la settima prima c'erano stati loro.


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Febbraio 2016)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me nove anni in attesa di un loro ritorno. A maggio saranno a Catania se ci riesco devo andarci, 9 anni fa me li sono persi come un pirla, vado in un locale per un altro gruppo di cui non ricordo neanche il nome e scopro dai manifesti che erano ancora appesi che la settima prima c'erano stati loro.



Cavoli che sfiga! Immagino ti sarai mangiato le mani! Se non sbaglio a Catania suonano insieme agli Schizo! Altra band che spacca davvero tantissimo! Io se riesco vado a vederli a Trezzo sull'Adda, anche se mi piacerebbe un sacco vederli a Roma al release party di Ursa.


----------



## DannySa (4 Marzo 2016)




----------



## CIppO (5 Marzo 2016)

Sonic Youth -Bull in the Heather-

Nessun fan del Noise lo-fi?


----------



## Hellscream (10 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (24 Marzo 2016)

Nuova fissa.


----------



## DannySa (27 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2016)

Sottotono - Solo lei ha quel che voglio


----------



## kolao95 (18 Aprile 2016)

Il video intrippa.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2016)

-2


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Aprile 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Bruttina la cantante..


----------



## forzaplus44 (30 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (26 Maggio 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (13 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Doveroso.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2016)

Rilancio!


----------



## juventino (30 Giugno 2016)

@<a href="http://www.milanworld.net/members/hellscream-24.html" target="_blank">Hellscream</a>
Molto bella, ma personalmente la puntata, dal punto di vista della colonna sonora, il top lo ha raggiunto con questa. Le scene del Trial senza un simile accompagnamento non avrebbero mai avuto lo stesso impatto.






PS: so che non è consentito mettere i link, ma il forum mi mette soltanto il link quando cerco di caricare il video da Youtube. Non capisco perché.
Edit. risolto.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> @<a href="http://www.milanworld.net/members/hellscream-24.html" target="_blank">Hellscream</a>
> Molto bella, ma personalmente la puntata, dal punto di vista della colonna sonora, il top lo ha raggiunto con questa. Le scene del Trial senza un simile accompagnamento non avrebbero mai avuto lo stesso impatto.
> 
> 
> ...



Concordo assolutamente, questo è davvero maestoso. lo paragono a The Rains of Castamere per "importanza" nella serie, ma è sicuramente un pezzo più profondo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Giugno 2016)




----------



## DannySa (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2016)




----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (24 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Agosto 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (6 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (16 Agosto 2016)

Confesso che questo video volevo metterlo nella sezione album della gnocca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Agosto 2016)

Sentito suonare live a Madrid settimana scorsa, straordinario


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Agosto 2016)




----------



## massvi (4 Settembre 2016)




----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2016)

Cochise = audioslave


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Settembre 2016)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Settembre 2016)

If if if if if if we fall for a bunch of okie dokie oki doke


----------



## kolao95 (7 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Eziomare (1 Dicembre 2016)

Csi Depressione caspica


----------



## Hellscream (18 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## BB7 (6 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Hellscream (7 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Casnop (7 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## kolao95 (11 Gennaio 2017)

Brividi


----------



## Hellscream (11 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## David Gilmour (15 Gennaio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


>



 Ronnie


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Gennaio 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mRqF_F6IhY


----------



## Casnop (15 Gennaio 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ronnie


 ...e Tony Iommi, e Geezer Butler, e Vinny Appice, e i Black Sabbath, quelli veri...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2017)

All I wanna do is just make the whole crowd bounce y'all


----------



## Coripra (27 Gennaio 2017)

My shadow’s

Shedding skin and
I’ve been picking
Scabs again.
I’m down
Digging through
My old muscles
Looking for a clue......







I love TOOL


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Eziomare (14 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Marzo 2017)

Leggendo la notizia che sono passati trent'anni dall'uscita di ''The Joshua Tree'' non potevo che riascoltarla...''Red Hill Mining Town''


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Gekyn (5 Aprile 2017)




----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2017)




----------



## de sica (7 Aprile 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Edge   

Certo che i tempi in cui lo guardavo, ovvero inizi 2000, era veramente il top, con i wrestler migliori dello storia WWE credo. Quelli di adesso non valgono nemmeno un unghia di quei signori


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Hellscream (16 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Maggio 2017)

RIP


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Maggio 2017)




----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2017)

i miei idoli:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS0phS6s-K0


----------



## JohnDoe (26 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Clarenzio (7 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


ma è nuova? era un po' che non li sentivo.....ma non è un po' troppo melodica rispetto al solito?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Marzo 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Ormai vanno bene per le colonne sonore disney.


----------



## Devil man (1 Marzo 2018)




----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2018)




----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Marzo 2018)

Stasera Alice in Chains e addio mondo.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Marzo 2018)

"E dice: Signore, lo vedi il panorama di Betlemme? Questo cielo senza riparo, questo sipario di fiamme"


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Marzo 2018)

Ipnotica, ogni nota al suo posto. D'altronde, c'è Ritchie Blackmore.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2018)

Cosa si può mettere dopo Blackmore?!

Un altro classico


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2018)

stavo girottolando sul tubo alla ricerca di qualcosa di Fibra...ho trovato una canzone con feat.Elisa....che accoppiata strana


----------



## Moffus98 (20 Marzo 2018)

Jim Croce- You Don't Mess Around With Jim. Semplicemente fantastica.


----------



## Activia01 (27 Marzo 2018)




----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Aprile 2018)

Non una sola canzone ma un intero Album scoperto per caso il mese scorso e da allora ''gira'' incessantemente sul player del mio PC
*Keith Jarrett - THE KÖLN CONCERT*

P.S.
Nel video si può ascoltare una versione ''coverizzata''


----------



## Pit96 (2 Aprile 2018)

Nuovo singolo dei Panic! At The Disco


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2018)

andate su youtube guardate chi è primo in tendenze e lo scoprirete....


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Aprile 2018)

Canzone spettacolare di un album che lo è altrettanto. Per me il migliore dei Death.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Giugno 2018)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Luglio 2018)

Hu ! Ha ! Hu! Ha! Hu1

Hu! Ha! Hu!


----------



## __king george__ (3 Luglio 2018)

guns n roses e rhapsody of fire


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2018)

Ma quanto spaccano sti ragazzini?

Questi sono usciti dagli anni '70!


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Luglio 2018)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto spaccano sti ragazzini?
> 
> Questi sono usciti dagli anni '70!



Wow, sembrano anche strafatti come certi gruppi anni 70 

Ispirati palesemente dagli Zep... Zep2.0


----------



## Hellscream (11 Gennaio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> guns n roses e rhapsody of fire


----------



## Pit96 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Freya Ridings - Ultraviolet

Voce delicatissima un ogni canzone






(Non capisco perché da cellulare non mi fa postare il video)


----------



## PoloNegativo (29 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## PoloNegativo (29 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## Lambro (29 Gennaio 2019)

Tutto l'album in loop, Anima latina di Lucio Battisti.


----------



## Emme (29 Gennaio 2019)

Eccolo...

Non riesco a caricare jesus christbtwist reverend beat-man


----------



## MasterGorgo (29 Gennaio 2019)

stmattina alternavo Lana Del Rey e Corvus Corax


----------



## davidelynch (29 Gennaio 2019)

Doolittle dei pixies, disco incredibile.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2019)

Dal discorso epocale di Kai Murros del 2010


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Maggio 2019)




----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2019)

Ieri all'Etnacomics è stato semplicemente bellissimo <3


----------



## Hellscream (16 Giugno 2019)

Non ho mai retto rap et similia, ma questa canzone ragazzi, questa canzone...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2019)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2019)




----------



## Hellscream (28 Settembre 2019)




----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Queen, dont stop me now


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Ottobre 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Queen, dont stop me now



Che è la canzone di Giampaolo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2019)

Orpheus di Shawn James, voce incredibile del Country Blues/Soul americano ancora parecchio di nicchia.
Uno che se finisce nei giri giusti potrebbe diventare parecchio conosciuto.
Fatevi un favore e dateci un orecchio.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/dcs4ubonyLk" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MarcoG (3 Ottobre 2019)

Sto sentendo 7 e 40 di Battisti... perché? perché lo hanno messo ovunque in streaming, e avendolo solo in vinile lo sentivo relativamente poco. Sono due giorni che mi sto saturando prima di buttarmi nuovamente sulla musica straniera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## gabri65 (5 Ottobre 2019)

Dovrebbero farla sentire come musica motivazionale per i nostri, sempre che la capiscano.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Ottobre 2019)

Questo pezzo è geniale


----------



## Pivellino (10 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Eziomare (13 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Eziomare (11 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Didaco (21 Novembre 2019)

Scusate, l'ho sentita dopo tanto tempo alla radio in macchina qualche giorno fa. Rimane sempre una bellissima canzone pop!


----------



## Didaco (8 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eh niente...Sto consumando questo disco. Ecco la title-track!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (31 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Raryof (31 Gennaio 2020)

Voce meravigliosa.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Gennaio 2020)

ho io la canzone adatta per questo momento


----------



## DMC (31 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> .



Sei andato sul sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sei andato sul sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## sette (7 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Clarenzio (7 Febbraio 2020)

Dedicata ai Pinguini Tattici blabla, Stato Sociale, Le Luci della centralina ed altra robaccia che circola adesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## DMC (7 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Raryof (10 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Febbraio 2020)

Are you ready?


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2020)

Che forza 'sto pezzo.  
Paradisiaco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Clarenzio (12 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Indimenticabile, e ho avuto la fortuna di esserci


----------



## Lambro (14 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## RickyB83 (15 Febbraio 2020)

https://youtu.be/wt_cH1CLY0g


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Freddy Manson (17 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Clarenzio (28 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## IlCigno (29 Febbraio 2020)

[video]https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&ved=2ahUKEwiHwumhgvfnAhW5BhAIHQe5AyoQtwIwBnoECAcQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DfTj_f2mSIgo&usg=AOvVaw0KgUZ_TG1PbgHlzF0WiBVq[/video]

Milano - Lucio Dalla


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Marzo 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Marzo 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Marzo 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Marzo 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> .


----------



## __king george__ (27 Marzo 2020)

la vera canzone da ascoltare adesso...altro che le altre pippe che ascoltate voi


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la vera canzone da ascoltare adesso...altro che le altre pippe che ascoltate voi


Un grande  .

Io lo adoro, sul serio!!! Le sue robe sono nettamente migliori dello schifo che passa per radio ed il suo disco spacca.


----------



## Raryof (28 Marzo 2020)




----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Marzo 2020)




----------



## __king george__ (29 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



curioso..anche io stavo ascoltando i prozac+ da qualche giorno...dopo che saranno stati almeno 10 anni che non li avevo più ascoltati


----------



## __king george__ (29 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> curioso..anche io stavo ascoltando i prozac+ da qualche giorno...dopo che saranno stati almeno 10 anni che non li avevo più ascoltati



ho sbagliato a quotare ovviamente


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho sbagliato a quotare ovviamente



Era una vita che non li ascoltavo più... mi li ha purtroppo "ricordati" la morte della bassista 

In questo periodo soprattutto mi fanno ricordare i bei tempi lontani passati


----------



## Hellscream (4 Aprile 2020)




----------



## davidelynch (4 Aprile 2020)

Ieri mi sono sparato uno dopo l'altro show no mercy, hell awaits e reign in blood dei mitici slayer. Il primo album omonimo degli electric wizard e per finire belus di burzum. Fuoco e fiamme.


----------



## Raryof (9 Aprile 2020)




----------



## gabri65 (10 Aprile 2020)

Altra roba, altra classe, altri tempi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Aprile 2020)




----------



## gabri65 (19 Aprile 2020)

Al mio funerale voglio sentire suonata anche questa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Baba (23 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Raryof (2 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Miracle1980 (2 Maggio 2020)

https://youtu.be/h9m051lZjgw


----------



## Gas (2 Maggio 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> https://youtu.be/h9m051lZjgw



Molto rilassante


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2020)

Non riesco a togliermela dalla testa


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Maggio 2020)

Sto rivalutando tutto l'album, in realtà.


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Raryof (17 Maggio 2020)




----------



## diavoloINme (17 Maggio 2020)

Canzone che associo idealmente al milan dei tre tulipani visto che uscì proprio in quel periodo e andava tantissimo.
Gli anni 80 furono anni clamorosi anche per la musica.


----------



## vannu994 (17 Maggio 2020)

Moment’s Notice - John Coltrane


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Clarenzio (23 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


>



Quando la sento mi viene sempre in mente Excalibur, con la cavalcata di Artù tra i fiori appassiti che rifioriscono al suo passaggio. Epico!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Giugno 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quando la sento mi viene sempre in mente Excalibur, con la cavalcata di Artù tra i fiori appassiti che rifioriscono al suo passaggio. Epico!!!



Giusto, la versione dell’81. Epica, si.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Raryof (24 Giugno 2020)

Quando Mtv (e ReteA) erano l'unico modo di "andare" su youtube per ascoltare musica... 1998..


----------



## Pit96 (29 Giugno 2020)




----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2020)

[MENTION=4357]sunburn[/MENTION]

Come vedi sono estremamente inclusivo ed antirazzista. Una biondona megagalattica con tre ballerini, tutti e tre di colore.

Anche se, visto che sono dei ballerini, forse tra di loro ci sono Suso o Calhanoglu mascherati.


----------



## sunburn (30 Giugno 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Come vedi sono estremamente inclusivo ed antirazzista. Una biondona megagalattica con tre ballerini, tutti e tre di colore.


In quanto ballerini, probabilmente saranno anche omosessuali... 

Provo a renderti una persona migliore col seguente brano:






Ascoltalo prima che vengano censurati per la loro abitudine di esibire la bandiera confederata durante i concerti...


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In quanto ballerini, probabilmente saranno anche omosessuali...
> 
> Provo a renderti una persona migliore col seguente brano:
> 
> Ascoltalo prima che vengano censurati per la loro abitudine di esibire la bandiera confederata durante i concerti...



Come al solito, scherzi sempre fuori luogo.

Io possiedo VERAMENTE una bandiera confederata. Ti lascio fantasticare su quale potrebbe essere il motivo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Giugno 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Luglio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Luglio 2020)

Della serie "Prima gli Italiani":





Ascoltate e supportate la buona musica italiana  .


----------



## Pit96 (4 Luglio 2020)




----------



## David Gilmour (4 Luglio 2020)

Non è propriamente una canzone ma mi gasa comunque.


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2020)

Non vado pazzo per il genere, però prende abbastanza


----------



## fabri47 (9 Luglio 2020)

Pezzone! Uno dei migliori dischi usciti quest'anno. E che produzione!


----------



## Molenko (12 Luglio 2020)

Quanto è bella Dua..


----------



## Raryof (14 Luglio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Luglio 2020)




----------



## Hellscream (18 Luglio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Luglio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Luglio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Luglio 2020)




----------



## Chrissonero (23 Luglio 2020)

PEARL JAM = Black


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Luglio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Luglio 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Luglio 2020)




----------



## __king george__ (29 Luglio 2020)

guardate un pò che pezzo ha tirato fuori lo Zio Mariolone....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Agosto 2020)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Agosto 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Agosto 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Agosto 2020)

La canzone preferita da Gonde ai tempi in cui allenava la Ndranghetus, i tempi in cui l’Agnello lo obbligava ad umilianti peregrinazioni in ristoranti da 100 euro con banconote da 10.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Stex (12 Agosto 2020)

alla radio passano paloma di fred de palma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Agosto 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Agosto 2020)




----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Settembre 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Settembre 2020)

Colonna sonora della dipartita di Ansietà/Poquezza


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Settembre 2020)

Non sapevo ci fosse questa pagina! Grazie alla quale ho scoperto anche della buona musica.

Stavo ascoltando l'album dei Porcupine Tree - In absentia. Da quell'album reputo spaziali "Blackest eyes" e "Sound of Muzak". Due perle.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sperando che intanto qualcosa stia bollendo in pentola


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Route66 (3 Ottobre 2020)

"Hey Joe" ......Jimi Hendrix 1967
Riascoltata per caso l'altro giorno al rientro dal lavoro su radio 105 ora non riesco a togliermela dalla testa!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Raryof (7 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## kipstar (7 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## gabri65 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Ma guarda te questa, è meglio a 50 anni suonati che a 20. Poi venitemi a dire che sono malato e mi piacciono le vecchie.

Remake di roba dal 1986, Milan in esplosione ed esordio di Paolino in prima squadra.

'Sto par di zeri in croce, c'è il progresso, la tecnologia e l'euro, adesso si sta meglio, sì sì sì.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Pit96 (8 Ottobre 2020)

A proposito di Queen... uno dei loro capolavori più grandi, pezzo forse non esaltato come altri, ma che considero un po' come la sorella maggiore di Bohemian Rhapsody
In particolare mi piace questo video in cui sono abbinati anche alcuni momenti del Signore degli Anelli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Raryof (15 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## David Gilmour (16 Ottobre 2020)

Se vogliamo, un omaggio al nostro nuovo acquisto "novergese" (cit.)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Lambro (16 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Julian4674 (18 Ottobre 2020)

le cover di Cole Rolland, per me che non capisco nulla di musica, un vero mostro


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Un rocker vero, libero ed anticonformista. Ted Nugent!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Vikash (24 Ottobre 2020)

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## fabri47 (24 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Andrea89 (25 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Vikash (25 Ottobre 2020)

Cosa mi manchi a fare - CALCUTTA


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Raryof (28 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## markjordan (28 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Andrea89 (30 Ottobre 2020)

La tecno mi fa schifo però questa è tanta roba:






E chi non la riconosce non è un vero milanista.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Ottobre 2020)

Olè olè

Dedicato al Cavaliere mascarato che sconfisse il Covid dopo un paio di giorni d'estenuante battaglia divenendo leggenda


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Alla fine sappiamo chi è stato ad uccidere l’uomo Rangnick: Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Ottobre 2020)

Zlatan’s theme


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Novembre 2020)

Questa sarà la colonna sonora dell’esonero del parruccato (se ricordate le uscite di Gonde sull’andare in ristoranti da 100 euro con banconote da 10 euro che faceva quando era dai gobbi  ).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Novembre 2020)




----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Novembre 2020)

Mad Season - I don't know anything. Che bomba!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)




----------



## unbreakable (6 Novembre 2020)

Garbage - automatic sistematic habit 2012


----------



## markjordan (6 Novembre 2020)

io solo musica pre 80


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Novembre 2020)




----------



## meteoras1982 (8 Novembre 2020)

Time Pink Floyd


----------



## sacchino (8 Novembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Time Pink Floyd



Idem, la sto imparando con la chitarra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Novembre 2020)




----------



## sharp (10 Novembre 2020)

Evanescence - Wasted On You


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## markjordan (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFfnlYbFEiE


Eh vabbè, così non vale...  






Questa è la mia rispostona, presa da uno dei più bei live mai fatti. In un carcere tra l'altro.


----------



## markjordan (12 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (17 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Raryof (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Love (26 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



meravigliosa...


----------



## gabri65 (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## Pit96 (5 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## Beppe85 (6 Dicembre 2020)

Cremonini, giovane stupida


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## wildfrank (14 Dicembre 2020)

"Without you" , Mariah Carey.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Pezzone troppo sottovalutato.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Altri tempi. Che roba.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## Raryof (17 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Super pezzo! Ma che fine ha fatto Michelle Branch?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (16 Gennaio 2021)

La musica italiana in generale non mi fa impazzire. Ma ci sono diverse canzoni che ascolto molto volentieri


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## David Gilmour (23 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Cantastorie (23 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Cantastorie (23 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


>



Scusate da Cell ho qualche problema con il link


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Bella! Questo ragazzo può piacere o meno, ma è uno dei pochi che scrive e canta con l'anima in questo panorama musicale triste e deserto.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2021)

C'è bisogno di commentare?


----------



## Pit96 (25 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Gennaio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (12 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (12 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (17 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Febbraio 2021)

ispirato al momento...


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/oya7h1R8a88" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pit96 (22 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## David Gilmour (24 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2021)

Che magia.

La roba di oggi, da tempo, tutta spazzatura indegna.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Ogni volta che li riascolto mi stupiscono sempre, incredibile


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2021)




----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (6 Aprile 2021)

Oggi ho scoperto i primi Genesis e ne sono rimasto davvero affascinato


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Oggi ho scoperto i primi Genesis e ne sono rimasto davvero affascinato


Tantissima roba i Genesis di Peter Gabriel. Sembrava roba scritta da dio in persona. Tra i gruppi rock, per me, sono stati fondamentali nel rock quanto i Beatles e Rolling Stones.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Aprile 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (19 Aprile 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Aprile 2021)

[video=youtube;ZyyCe3imqPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyyCe3imqPQ[/video]


----------



## gabri65 (9 Maggio 2021)

Adesso invece c'abbiamo il rap, con i suoi santoni intellettuali.

[video=youtube;SAuqQr5YtjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAuqQr5YtjY[/video]


----------



## Raryof (30 Maggio 2021)

[video=youtube;kd9TlGDZGkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd9TlGDZGkI[/video]


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;wmJfGp0IXKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmJfGp0IXKc[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2021)

Hellscream;2355675 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;wmJfGp0IXKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmJfGp0IXKc[/video]


Giacomo Voli  . Che solo in Italia poteva finire secondo a Suor Cristina  .


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2355682 ha scritto:


> Giacomo Voli  . Che solo in Italia poteva finire secondo a Suor Cristina  .



Sono 2 ore che ascolto la versione italiana di the wind the rain and the moon. È troppo bella


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Giugno 2021)

se mi è concessa un po' di autopromozione, linko l'album della mia band uscito da poco. Rock in italiano abbastanza incazzato (ma non troppo) e distopico.

[video=youtube;VXO-RBkhuho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXO-RBkhuho[/video]


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2021)

Hellscream;2355675 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;wmJfGp0IXKc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmJfGp0IXKc[/video]



per me spaccano..credo che l'uscita di Turilli possa effettivamente essere stato un bel handicap ma al contrario l'uscita di Lione è stata positiva a mio avviso..the eight mountain è migliore dei 2 album precedenti con Lione alla voce

Dark wings of steel poi lasciamo stare...non pensavo potessero fare un album cosi osceno...credevo non fosse fisiologicamente possibile per loro..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;sTJ1XwGDcA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ1XwGDcA4[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (24 Giugno 2021)

[video=youtube;sBpB27YhOYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBpB27YhOYA[/video]


----------



## Pit96 (12 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;8P3kOfvf3RQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P3kOfvf3RQ[/video]


----------



## Pit96 (15 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;ux0uealW7LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux0uealW7LU[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (15 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;K45rNKfBmUY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K45rNKfBmUY[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;qhiIAy21zUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhiIAy21zUk[/video]


----------



## Hellscream (17 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;TIy3n2b7V9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIy3n2b7V9k&ab_channel=AvrilLavigneVEVO[/video]

Avril <3


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;wL71FOgp1a4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL71FOgp1a4&list=PLX1YtLvoOe0mJcmotNbu9BITfa9R4LQ3J&index=8[/video]


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2383577 ha scritto:


> [video=youtube;wL71FOgp1a4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wL71FOgp1a4&list=PLX1YtLvoOe0mJcmotNbu9BITfa9R4LQ3J&index=8[/video]



L'hai mai vista in concerto?
Io si dopo il suo secondo album, in un parchetto nei pressi di Firenze, quasi un bosco, avevano allestito un palchetto ed eravamo meno di 200. 
Solo lei ed un percussionista, spettacolari.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Luglio 2021)

La mia cantante femminile preferita in assoluto

[video=youtube;oUk3gUFLf5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUk3gUFLf5k[/video]


----------



## fabri47 (17 Luglio 2021)

Clarenzio;2383810 ha scritto:


> L'hai mai vista in concerto?
> Io si dopo il suo secondo album, in un parchetto nei pressi di Firenze, quasi un bosco, avevano allestito un palchetto ed eravamo meno di 200.
> Solo lei ed un percussionista, spettacolari.


No, purtroppo. Qui nel sud è già tanto se portano un Jovanotti, tipo. Gli artisti stranieri, un miraggio.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Luglio 2021)

Però  . Mi ricorda la Avril Lavigne dei primi anni  .
[video=youtube;gNi_6U5Pm_o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNi_6U5Pm_o[/video]


----------



## Pit96 (22 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;oi8ArKYLwBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi8ArKYLwBY[/video]


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2021)

Da un paio di giorni mi sono fissato con questa canzone non so perché


----------



## fabri47 (18 Agosto 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Da un paio di giorni mi sono fissato con questa canzone non so perché


L'ultimo di Dua Lipa ha qualche pezzo niente male  .


----------



## Pit96 (18 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2021)

'Sto pezzo è una bomba per me


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2021)

Ascoltare dal minuto 3.20, pare serva ad immunizzarsi dal Covid


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)

Io sto ascoltando la musichetta della Champions!


----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## evideon (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Settembre 2021)

Pezzone che ovviamente a Sanremo non è stato capito ed è finito penultimo nel 2018.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Settembre 2021)




----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2021)




----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2021)

TOP


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2021)




----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2021)

Spettacolo, anni '80


----------



## Pit96 (17 Settembre 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Un evergreen.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Settembre 2021)

Genesis


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Ottobre 2021)

Ci ho messo un po' ma ora la trovo eccezionale.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Ottobre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Genesis



I Genesis degli anni 70 erano incredibili


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Ottobre 2021)

mi permetto di fare di un po' di autopromozione all'album del gruppo di cui sono cantante  

interamente e fieramente autoprodotto con pochissimi soldi. 

Genere rock alternativo italiano ma con suoni provenienti dal post metal e dallo sludge

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXO-RBkhuho&t=100s


----------



## Pit96 (29 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ci ho messo un po' ma ora la trovo eccezionale.


per me hanno tirato fuori un discone..era almeno 20 anni che non facevano un album cosi..forse anche di piu

questa è la migliore secondo me


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me hanno tirato fuori un discone..era almeno 20 anni che non facevano un album cosi..forse anche di piu
> 
> questa è la migliore secondo me


Sono d'accordo, gran bel disco! Devo ancora digerire Death of the Celts e The Parchment ma il resto lo trovo di altissimo livello!


----------



## Pit96 (5 Novembre 2021)

Bungaro


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Novembre 2021)

L'algoritmo di Youtube che mi consiglia queste chicche


----------



## Pit96 (13 Novembre 2021)

Queen


----------



## Pit96 (25 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (29 Novembre 2021)

Ho scoperto Gianmaria Testa solo qualche giorno fa, sono rimasto molto colpito


----------



## Pit96 (4 Dicembre 2021)




----------



## Pit96 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Gianmaria Testa - Lele


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pezzone, sempre più attuale.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2021)

Do the evolution - Pearl Jam


----------



## Walker (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Do the evolution - Pearl Jam


Gran gruppo i Pearl.
Vuoi vedere che, dopo esserci un po' "scannati" sui 3d del covid almeno andiamo d'accordo con la musica? (oltre che nella fede calcistica s'intende...)


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Dicembre 2021)

@Walker Il bello della musica é questo, unisce pure gli opposti  
Grandi Pearl, amo praticamente tutti i loro album, ma nel mio cuore al primo posto ci sono i Deep Purple, per anni ho sognato di suonare come Ritchie, ma il suo talento é giusto quei 76-77 livelli superiori


----------



## Walker (30 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> @Walker Il bello della musica é questo, unisce pure gli opposti.
> Grandi Pearl, amo praticamente tutti i loro album, ma nel mio cuore al primo posto ci sono i Deep Purple, per anni ho sognato di suonare come Ritchie, ma il suo talento é giusto quei 76-77 livelli superiori


Ahahahah i Deep, e Blackmore....sono nato con questa roba, anche se il mio primo lp acquistato è stato Highway to Hell degli AC/DC....che ricordi...
Comunque restando OT, adesso mi sto "sparando" in cuffia Comfortably Numb di David Gilmour nel live a Pompei del 2016.
Roba da infarto.
Uno dei migliori guitar solo mai sentiti.
Un capolavoro.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Dicembre 2021)

ABRAXAS vecchio vinile di carlos santana


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## David Gilmour (8 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ahahahah i Deep, e Blackmore....sono nato con questa roba, anche se il mio primo lp acquistato è stato Highway to Hell degli AC/DC....che ricordi...
> Comunque restando OT, adesso mi sto "sparando" in cuffia Comfortably Numb di David Gilmour nel live a Pompei del 2016.
> Roba da infarto.
> Uno dei migliori guitar solo mai sentiti.
> Un capolavoro.


Non posso che mettere un like


----------



## Pit96 (11 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (15 Gennaio 2022)

Santana alla chitarra.


----------



## Raryof (30 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## David Gilmour (31 Gennaio 2022)

Bravino questo con la chitarra elettrica: chi è?


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Gennaio 2022)




----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Per la vittoria del derby è bene passare un pezzo come si deve.

E visto che per una volta la fortuna ci ha voluto bene ...


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Febbraio 2022)

Visto come sta impazzendo la gente tra pandemie, recessione e "libertà d'autore" permesse dai social...


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## rossonerosud (14 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (6 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (8 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (21 Marzo 2022)

Sempre attuale


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Marzo 2022)

È morto Taylor Hawkins, il batterista dei Foo Fighters 









Foo Fighters - The Pretender



Watch the official music video for "The Pretender" by Foo FightersListen to Foo Fighters: https://FooFighters.lnk.to/listen_YDSubscribe to the official Foo F...





youtu.be


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> È morto Taylor Hawkins, il batterista dei Foo Fighters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono una grande fan del gruppo (li preferivo agli inizi, adesso già da un pò di anni non li seguo più così tanto), ma notizia devastante. 

è tutto il giorno che ci penso, non ho ancora metabolizzato la morte di mark lanegan di 1 mese fa e adesso un altro grande che se ne va, non ho parole. 

RIP Taylor 
--------------------
per restare in topic: foo fighters - times like these (acoustic version)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Marzo 2022)

Nine Feet Underground



Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupNine Feet Underground · CaravanIn The Land Of Grey And Pink℗ 1971 Decca Music Group LimitedReleased on: 2001-01-0...





www.youtube.com


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (5 Aprile 2022)

Hillsong Young & Free


----------



## Pit96 (8 Aprile 2022)

La mia cantante preferita 

Freya Ridings


----------



## sette (9 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2022)




----------



## CS10 (15 Aprile 2022)

Uno dei miei gruppi preferiti e in questo periodo sono particolarmente in fissa
Paradise Lost - Two worlds









Paradise Lost - Two Worlds



Album: Symbol Of Life





www.youtube.com


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Aprile 2022)

Ogni volta che ascolto con attenzione il solo di basso rimango esterrefatto.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Aprile 2022)

Renato zero


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (18 Maggio 2022)

Hillsong Young & Free


----------



## Devil man (19 Maggio 2022)

Lady Gaga - Hold my hand ( Top Gun Maverick )


----------



## fabri47 (19 Maggio 2022)

Sono tornati, li conoscete? Se no, approfonditeli, si rifanno molto ai Symphony X ed i Dream Theater mischiati a sonorità AOR.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Maggio 2022)

Zombie Nation - Kernkraft 400 (HQ)



Download Link: festyy.com/wujiJ5





www.youtube.com


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2022)

Vado a dormire con le migliori note possibili. Buona notte a tutti voi tifosi rossoneri









Queen - We Are The Champions (Live)



Music video by Queen performing We Are The Champions. (C) 2007 Queen Productions Ltd, under exclusive license to Eagle Rock Entertainment Ltd.http://vevo.ly/...





youtu.be


----------



## babsodiolinter (22 Maggio 2022)

Pazza Inter 中国球迷版MV(完整版)



i ragazzi dell' Inter club di Pechino cantano "Pazza Inter"





youtu.be


----------



## Pit96 (24 Maggio 2022)




----------



## ILMAGO (24 Maggio 2022)

*pioli is on fire in loop da 48 ore. Che goduria! *


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (2 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (10 Giugno 2022)

Genesis


----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2022)

Live


----------



## Devil man (28 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Raryof (29 Giugno 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Hellscream (8 Luglio 2022)

Finalmente è uscito!


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Finalmente è uscito!


ma cos'è un remake?


----------



## Hellscream (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma cos'è un remake?


No, è un estratto da un evento streaming che avevano fatto l'anno scorso ed oggi è uscito in blu ray. Spettacolare!


----------



## Pit96 (8 Luglio 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (25 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (26 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (10 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (7 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Pit96 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Leonard Cohen - If It Be Your Will


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Ottobre 2022)

Chitarrista fantastico, Andy Summers.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Paolo Nutini


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Ottobre 2022)

Phil Anselmo


----------



## Pit96 (14 Ottobre 2022)

Queen


----------



## Raryof (19 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2022)

Beccatevi sta bomba!


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Novembre 2022)

A Gennaio il nuovo album


----------



## Hellscream (12 Novembre 2022)

Una perla che resterà immortale per sempre


----------



## Rickrossonero (12 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Una perla che resterà immortale per sempre


Chi è Danilo restivo? Ahahaha


----------



## Pit96 (14 Novembre 2022)

London Grammar


----------



## sampapot (15 Novembre 2022)

vedo molti stili musicali....se volete ascoltare una voce fantastica, un ottimo tastierista e chitarrista (stessa persona in video multiplayer sincronizzati), non vi resta che ascoltare Tommy Johansson (ex Sabaton) con cover che a volte sono migliori della versione originale








THE SHOW MUST GO ON (QUEEN) - Tommy Johansson



"The Show Must Go On" - Written by:Brian May, Freddie Mercury, John Deacon, Roger TaylorFrom the album "Innuendo" from 1991-----------------------------If yo...





www.youtube.com












Seperate Ways (Journey) - TOMMY JOHANSSON



"Separate Ways" by Journey.The glorious 80's is back here on the channel!This time it's my favorite song from Journey - "Separate Ways""SEPERATE WAYS"Origina...





www.youtube.com












SKID ROW - 18 AND LIFE (Tommy Johansson)



Finally it's time to make this glorious song!When I heard the end of this song on VH1 at the age of 15 I knew I wanted to become a singer and went online and...





www.youtube.com












TRAINING MONTAGE - ROCKY IV (Official Video) - Tommy Johansson



The official video for ”Montage” - a huge and epic medley containing the soundtrack from ”Rocky IV” composed by Vince DiCola!”Training Montage” - ”Up The Mou...





www.youtube.com












SOUND OF SILENCE (cover by Tommy Johansson)



This cover of the "Disturbed" version of 'Sound of Silence' by Paul Simon & Art Garfunkel is dedicated to my friend Christian Sundberg who is no longer with ...





www.youtube.com












Who Wants to Live Forever (QUEEN) - Tommy Johansson



As a tribute to the late Queen Elisabeth II that ruled the UK for 70 years."Who Wants To Live Forever" - QueenWritten by: Brian MayFrom the album "A Kind Of ...





www.youtube.com












HOLDING OUT FOR A HERO (Shrek 2 Metal Version)



It's finally time to release a new recorded version of my old cover of "Holding out for a hero".It's a mix between the original by Bonnie Tyler and the versi...





www.youtube.com












Call me - BLONDIE (Epic Power Metal)



"Call Me" by Blondie.We continue with the epic 80's since they have so much good music to offer us!"CALL ME"Originally performed Blondie.Written by Debbie Ha...





www.youtube.com












PHANTOM OF THE OPERA (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - Tommy Johansson



Last year I appeared on this cover together with Symphonic Power Metal band "Dream Ocean".I've always wanted to do this song by myself, and finally the times...





www.youtube.com


----------



## Pit96 (25 Novembre 2022)

Solence


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Novembre 2022)

dr.peacock








Dr. Peacock - Trip to Valhalla (Official Video)



It's time for another Trip to... I went back to the time of the vikings, and actually met one in the forest. I can't wait to play this track in front of a bi...





youtu.be


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Ma quanto cavolo è bello sto brano? E stiamo parlando di nuove uscite, segno che la musica buona c'è, basta cercare. Le radio passano apposta la melma.


----------



## Raryof (27 Novembre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto cavolo è bello sto brano? E stiamo parlando di nuove uscite, segno che la musica buona c'è, basta cercare. Le radio passano apposta la melma.


Mi correggo, non proprio nuova uscita, 2020, ma comunque è roba degli ultimi anni, di certo non ha niente di vintage. Ne approfitto per postare un pezzo, più recente. Molto bella! Una delle mie preferite di quest'anno.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Novembre 2022)

Finisco con questa.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Vecchioni " Voglio una donna"
Un classico...secondo voi visto il testo sarà una di quelle bannate?
Cancel culture? Non verrà mai più riproposta?


----------



## Raryof (25 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2023)




----------



## Ringhio8 (Sabato alle 22:05)




----------



## Sam (Sabato alle 22:35)

Non è una canzone, ma...

Mountain Spa Hot Tube di Tom Middleton, tramite l'app Calm.


----------

